# catch phrase



## vandad

A *catchphrase* (or *catch phrase*) is a phrase or expression recognized by its repeated utterance. Such phrases often originate in popular culture and in the arts, and typically spread through a variety of mass media (such as literature and publishing, motion pictures, television and radio), as well as word of mouth. Some catchphrases become the de facto "trademark" of the person or character with whom they originated, and can be instrumental in the typecasting (beneficially or otherwise) of that actor.(wikipedia.org) 
Let me know how you say it in Polish (I'm looking for the exact equivalent, if there is such a thing in your language), please,if possible.


----------



## BezierCurve

"Slogan" is the closest word I could think of. But wait for others.


----------



## vandad

Then, for instance, could it be right to say(in Polish):"I know" is his/her "slogan", because he's always repeating it?


----------



## Rusak963

I, personally, wouldn't use the word "slogan". I'd rather use something like "powiedzonko" or maybe "porzekadło" or just "powiedzenie". As you can see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slogan, "slogan" is quite different from "catch phrase".


----------



## BezierCurve

I agree "powiedzenie" is a better choice here. 

Then again, in your example you could use "slogan", especially if you're talking about some politician, activist etc. which will also make his words sound a bit meaningless.

"Powiedzenie" suits better, if you talk about ordinary people in casual situations.


----------



## Thomas1

I like 'powiedzonko' better, because I tend to associate 'powiedzenie' rather with a 'saying' than with a 'catch-phrase.' All that is not to say, of course, that 'powiedzenie' can't translate 'catch-phrase.' I am also thinking about 'frazes.'


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> "Slogan" is the closest word I could think of. But wait for others.


Slogan (in Polish) is used to promote something (ideology, politics, merchandize).


----------



## majlo

Is it used _only_ for this reason?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Is it used _only_ for this reason?


One may add some other areas, why not, but I will hold on to the idea of promotion or indoctrination.
Can you propose other ones?


----------



## majlo

Maybe a word which has been used and repeated so many times that it's easily recognized. (?)

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3628/nowyobrazh.jpg


----------



## Thomas1

That's a different meaning of 'slogan,' isn't it? I take it to mean 'frazes/komunał,' which in turn can be used as 'slogan' in political or commercial campaigns, but also, for instance, in articles.


----------



## majlo

Yes, it's a different meaning of the word "slogan".


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Maybe a word which has been used and repeated so many times that it's easily recognized. (?)
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3628/nowyobrazh.jpg


 
The dictionary picture you send just registers a wrong use of the word. In this meaning one should use 'frazes'.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> The dictionary picture you send just registers a wrong use of the word. In this meaning one should use 'frazes'.



I think one CAN use the word "frazes" in this meaning. How can you prove the dictionary is wrong?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> I think one CAN use the word "frazes" in this meaning. How can you prove the dictionary is wrong?


Frazes and slogan have each its defined meaning which is different. These are, however, abstract words, and for an average user of the language the meaning difference is not obvious. That's why they began to mix up the words. Our good dictionary makers, using the politically correct doctrine that dictionaries must only register the usage and not give an aid in correct use of difficult words do not make the situation better. The confusion continues and becomes deeper because the users do not get any help.


----------

